# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cumpleaños de Aberroncho

## ARAGORM

Hoy, uno de agosto es el cumpleaños de Aberroncho.
Así, que espero que pases un feliz día, junto con los tuyos.
Un abrazo.

----------


## jlois

Feliz cumpleaños , Aberroncho. Que tengas todos los buenos deseos de tus amigos y colegas foreros entre los que me cuento.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona al sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Aberroncho :Smile: 

Espero que hayas pasado un gran día en compañía de los tuyos.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Felicidades amigo Aberroncho  :Smile:  decirte que ayer me quede con las ganas de conocerte en persona, espero conocerte pronto.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ARAGORM

Algún moderador que corrija el título, Hay daños colaterales :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

> Algún moderador que corrija el título, Hay daños colaterales


Ya está  :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Felicidades aberroncho,........... y que cumplas muchos mas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Muchas Felicidades hombre!!!!! Y da la cara por aquí de vez en cuando... que nos tienes abandonados... encima que algunos nos acordamos de tu cumpleaños... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Bueno si, con unos minutos de retraso!!!!!
Pero... ya sabes:
*FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ben-amar

Como dice Fede, nos quedamos con las ganas de poder encontrarnos contigo.
Muchisimas felicidades, de nuevo.

----------


## aberroncho

Muchas gracias a todos por acordarse de mí en este día. La verdad es que ha sido un día muy bueno, para colmo he comenzado las vacaciones y estoy en la costa tostándome.

Fede y Ben-Amar los últimos días de julio he estado de feria en mi pueblo y concretamente el domingo me acosté a las 08:30, intenté ponerme en contacto con vosotros, pero Ángel ya sabe el problema que ha habido con los móviles. Así que a la próxima no falto.

Muchas gracias a todos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muchísimas felicidades aberroncho :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Felicidades con retraso, Aberroncho. Espero que se solucionasen los problemas de móviles y los otros.
Un saludo.

----------

